
Another Open Source project drops the AGPL to avoid being consumed by AWS - sitapati
https://zeebe.io/blog/2019/07/zeebe-community-license/
======
zoobab
Yet another LICENSE that will end up being declared not Open Source compatible
by the OSI.

So much for "open source".

~~~
sitapati
The OSI might become irrelevant if all the open source projects end up using
licenses that it says are not open source...

~~~
zoobab
Plus this kind of "Not on AWS" restriction goes against Freedom0:

[https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-
sw.html](https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html)

"The freedom to run the program as you wish, for any purpose (freedom 0)."

~~~
sitapati
It's more "Not by AWS", but yeah - that makes it non-free. Stallman would be
rolling over in his grave, if he wasn't still alive to write an email about it
in emacs.

